# Is cash still king?



## DON

In the digital age. Do you still carry cash?

I always have cash on me. On average $30.00 for when cash is needed

DON


----------



## RMS911

I rarely have cash on me. I get the appeal of it because I do like having some on me but just usually seems uneccessary day to day with everything being either digital or just using debit cards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badger18

I always keep some cash handy , I don't see my cards working after a solar flare or some sort of terrorist or military action there is going to be a lot of people looking at there cards in dismay.


----------



## ZisguyZaphod

Always have cash. The bank doesn't need to know every time I stop for a coffee or how much I tipped the waitress.


----------



## Catatafish

About the only place I can think of that still necessitates cash is the strip club or drug deals and since I do neither anymore I don't carry cash. When I make a lunch run and pick something up for a co-worker they try to give me cash and I generally refuse it and tell them they can pick up the next check.


----------



## Nokie

Don't carry as much as I used to, but cash still talks in certain instances, so I always carry some with me just in case.


----------



## TheWalrus

It's been 17 hours since this topic was first posted. I am genuinely _stunned_ that watchbreath hasn't burst in like the Kool Aid Man to talk about the falling value of the dollar, or something.


----------



## kl2244

TheWalrus said:


> It's been 17 hours since this topic was first posted. I am genuinely _stunned_ that watchbreath hasn't burst in like the Kool Aid Man to talk about the falling value of the dollar, or something.


:-d


----------



## gmads

I find where cash comes in real handy is service work around the house. I've gotten some really good discounts on repairs and/or updates with repairmen/contractors. In that environment, cash IS king.


----------



## marcmc

I usually carry a hundie around. That’s enough to cover most cash only situations.


----------



## ccl127

For sure, cash always talks louder.


----------



## Monocrom

Absolutely cash is still King! I've seen this numerous times: Guy or well-dressed woman orders lunch at the local pizza place. Something like less than $5 for a slice and small soda. Pulls out a credit card. Guy behind the counter has to point out the obvious. Customer ends up looking like an absolute moron. Quite frankly, rightly so. 

Went to a car dealership over a decade ago. Paid for my new ride. Had to get a loan. But put down a huge down payment to get very small monthly payments. Over half the cost of the car. All in cash. Dealership had no problem with that. Three dumb friends, two of whom I no longer speak to, insisted that no legit car dealership would accept cash as a payment. Boy were they wrong as Hell! 

And what are you going to do during an Emergency? Granted, 9/11 doesn't happen everyday. But localized emergencies do. If things get desperate, your C.C. or debit card is worthless. Need to get home? Better pull out a 50 or 100 Bill as bribe money on top of the fare if you want that cabbie to help you out. Even a localized Blackout. Yeah, good luck using your C.C. or debit card then. Oh! You need to buy medicine or food for your child? Guess you should have carried some cash after all.

Yeah, I could have sugar-coated it. Not been so blunt. But honestly, if you're a grown adult and you don't carry ANY cash with you on a daily basis; sorry, but you need to stop acting like a frickin' brainless idiot. You really do.


----------



## TheWalrus

Monocrom said:


> Yeah, I could have sugar-coated it. Not been so blunt. But honestly, if you're a grown adult and you don't carry ANY cash with you on a daily basis; sorry, but you need to stop acting like a frickin' brainless idiot. You really do.


I almost never carry cash on me. I actually completely fail to see the rational. The emergency / blackout situation doesn't persuade me.

I also don't know what the obvious is that the guy behind the counter would be pointing out. I routinely pay for small purchases with a VISA card.


----------



## Barge

I prefer cash. How I use my money should only be my business.


----------



## francorx

I always carry cash, not a lot but at least $100-200. I usually pay for lunch and dinner with cash. Larger purchases I used the credit card so I can get the points/rebates. Everyone will accept cash, not everyone accepts credit cards. I have a AMEX card for business and traveling in Europe its always an issue with restaurants or taxis not wanting to take cards so cash is king. No one says I dont accept cash.


----------



## jkpa

In this digital age, it’s not as important as it used to be. That said, I usually have $30-40 on me.


----------



## PrisonEscapementWheel

Monocrom said:


> And what are you going to do during an Emergency? Granted, 9/11 doesn't happen everyday. But localized emergencies do. If things get desperate, your C.C. or debit card is worthless. Need to get home? Better pull out a 50 or 100 Bill as bribe money on top of the fare if you want that cabbie to help you out. Even a localized Blackout. Yeah, good luck using your C.C. or debit card then.










Do you sell doomsday bunkers for a living? Any apocalyptic catastrophe that renders bank cards worthless is going to do the same for your paper money.


----------



## fish70

It has been seven years since I was last in Tokyo but I was surprised how little any sort of electronic payment was accepted. Cash was king there then but with the rise of payments through smartphones that might have changed.


----------



## Royal68

I Definitely still carry cash because I don’t think I ever seen anybody not accept cash. I have been to some stores where they don’t accept cards or have a minimum for cards so it’s always nice to carry cash. Plus maybe for some reason you card gets declined.


----------



## Monocrom

TheWalrus said:


> I almost never carry cash on me. I actually completely fail to see the rational. The emergency / blackout situation doesn't persuade me.
> 
> I also don't know what the obvious is that the guy behind the counter would be pointing out. I routinely pay for small purchases with a VISA card.


Thank you for being a typical example of what I was referring to. Some folks just need to learn things the hard way. Fair enough.


----------



## Monocrom

PrisonEscapementWheel said:


> View attachment 14063069
> 
> Do you sell doomsday bunkers for a living? Any apocalyptic catastrophe that renders bank cards worthless is going to do the same for your paper money.


Sorry, you're wrong. Once again.... 9/11.

Roads shut down. But haphazardly. Vast majority of cabbies refused to risk getting pulled over by the NYPD. Especially since most of them were the wrong ethnicity for that day. (Or could easily be mistaken for such.) Still, no one thought 9/11 was the Apocalypse. Cash still ruled the day. Both licensed cabbies and co-workers with cars were happily willing to chance it.... for a price.

One individual who years later became a co-worker loved to brag about how much he cleared that day simply driving co-workers home from a job in which most of them took public transportation. He wasn't well-liked, and quite frankly didn't care much for his co-workers. Apparently he made about three runs that day piling way too many co-workers into his large SUV. It was cash only, and no one rode for free. Needless to say, the ones who carried no cash were screwed!

He raved how he made just over $5K by making three trips to pick up more co-workers. And the ones who got a ride were still grateful despite his gouging. He did mention how one rather attractive Soccer mom co-worker who carried no cash offered him "something else" in exchange. But her husband had a very unsavory reputation. To put it mildly. So he decided not to take her up on the offer.

World doesn't need to come to an end for C.C.s and debit cards to become useless. During those times, people will happily accept cash since they know things will soon return to normal.


----------



## AST236

I always carry cash. Always have.

I use my debit card a good bit, but I've always got a little cash on hand.


----------



## AST236

I always carry cash. Always have.

I use my debit card a good bit, but I've always got a little cash on hand.


----------



## TheWalrus

Monocrom said:


> Thank you for being a typical example of what I was referring to. Some folks just need to learn things the hard way. Fair enough.


And how, exactly am I going to "learn the hard way"?

I would, in all honesty, be very curious about what the obvious thing is. Because I've never received even a raised eyebrow at paying for low-value items with a credit card. Much less some sort of public embarrassment.

As far as they hypothetical emergency situation. I work 5 km from home. Most of my life is lived within a 20 km radius of home. I'm not spending money, I'm not 'calling a cab' in those quasi-emergency situations - I'm heading straight home. Where, yes we have a bug out bag that includes cash - among other things.

Is it possible, maybe, that your broad spectrum generalization of people that don't live your way as "frickin brainless idiots" is a misplaced over generalization?


----------



## TheWalrus

Monocrom said:


> Sorry, you're wrong. Once again.... 9/11.
> 
> Roads shut down. But haphazardly. Vast majority of cabbies refused to risk getting pulled over by the NYPD. Especially since most of them were the wrong ethnicity for that day. (Or could easily be mistaken for such.) Still, no one thought 9/11 was the Apocalypse. Cash still ruled the day. Both licensed cabbies and co-workers with cars were happily willing to chance it.... for a price.
> 
> One individual who years later became a co-worker loved to brag about how much he cleared that day simply driving co-workers home from a job in which most of them took public transportation. He wasn't well-liked, and quite frankly didn't care much for his co-workers. Apparently he made about three runs that day piling way too many co-workers into his large SUV. It was cash only, and no one rode for free. Needless to say, the ones who carried no cash were screwed!
> 
> He raved how he made just over $5K by making three trips to pick up more co-workers. And the ones who got a ride were still grateful despite his gouging. He did mention how one rather attractive Soccer mom co-worker who carried no cash offered him "something else" in exchange. But her husband had a very unsavory reputation. To put it mildly. So he decided not to take her up on the offer.
> 
> World doesn't need to come to an end for C.C.s and debit cards to become useless. During those times, people will happily accept cash since they know things will soon return to normal.


Not every emergency is 9/11, and not every city is 9/11. Your example makes literally no sense where I live. I wouldn't take a cab to get anywhere if a similar situation occurred where I liked. I'd walk. Or hike. Or run.

Also, your co-worker sounds like a profiteering jackass. I'd sooner walk than share a ride with him.


----------



## sinsir

I always have some sort of cash on me. Maybe not a lot but without it feels as weird as not having a watch on.


----------



## briang583

I think it depends a lot on location. I was just in the states on business the last 2 weeks and I was the only person who I saw using cash.


----------



## PrisonEscapementWheel

??CC didn't stop working on 9/11. You know one guy that operated an illegal cab for one day and he only took cash. So does the corner heroin dealer.


----------



## Monocrom

TheWalrus said:


> Not every emergency is....


Regarding both your above responses, you're either trying to troll me or you're one of those guys who stumbles ignorantly through life thinking that nothing out of the ordinary ever happens to him. Just to others. I've learned not to waste my time on individuals such as you. As I've said, some folks simply have to learn the hard way. That's alright. Have a good one anyway.


----------



## Monocrom

PrisonEscapementWheel said:


> ??CC didn't stop working on 9/11. You know one guy that operated an illegal cab for one day and he only took cash. So does the corner heroin dealer.


You missed the obvious. Even medallion cabs were only risking arrest and possible violence for cash money, off the books. Even though they had credit card readers that worked. The "improvised" cabbies obviously had no credit card readers. Thus only took cash. Honestly, I thought that point was rather obvious from the description of events I gave.


----------



## Shikyo

Even though I prefer using the plastic card for paying I always have some money with me. You never know when you'll need some physical currency. Internet issue can render cards useless or something else. Cash on the other hand won't care about those things. Who wants to be hundreds of kilometers away from home only to realize the gas station isn't accepting cards at the moment?


----------



## CallMeJarob

Always a little on me!


----------



## RussPrechtl

I do, because there are some places that still don't take cards around us. It also can't malfunction like my chip or stripe on my card can! My mother always told me to keep a folded $100 bill in my wallet in case of emergency...decades later I still do.


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog

Barge said:


> I prefer cash. How I use my money should only be my business.


Ohh, but it's OURS!


----------



## mona666

happend a year ago. Whole town was without eletricity for two weeks becouse of the snow and ice. No food shop worked (as IT system did not work) except one private owned one. Which accepted only cash.. So lesson learned.. cash is king!


----------



## GrouchoM

Zaraq said:


> I rarely carry cash, but most of the time I do carry a little, just in case


You rarely do something most of the time?

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## watchRus

Well, I definitely see less banks compared to a decade ago. Banks are where one goes to for mainly cash transactions.

But yes, I consider cash to be king. Nothing current is as instant as a cash transaction.


----------



## sarox42

I always have a few hundred dollars in my cae just in case I get into a minor car accident. Even if the accident is not my fault I prefer to give that driver a few hundred dollars to fix his car rather than calling the police and carfax showing an accident report on my car

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ElliotH11

Cash is nice, if you save your change you end up with a nice little sum of money after a while. But then again, Amex points are nice too. I used to carry a lot of cash, but lately I have not. Swiping a card just tends to be more convenient, especially more so then going to the bank to pull out cash. Plus, I like the rewards systems associated with a credit card.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

I used to carry what I deemed enough, but it's been about a decade since I've carried cash.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Carrying cash is just something that was instilled in me by my dad, "Never go around without money". I usually carry a few hundred in 20's, a couple 50's, at least one $100 bill, and a few 10/5/1's.

What if you're in a pinch and $50-100 could make all the difference? Sliding a few bucks in the right direction can often come in handy in life, and in those instances a card is typically useless. For me personally carrying cash is part of being prepared.

However, one of the main conveniences of cash for me is paying at restaurants, and that's why I like to have a few of each denomination to make the appropriate amount with the tip. That way I can just leave the funds on the table and not have to wait for the back and forth of the card transaction after a meal.


----------



## thetony007

will always carry at least $100. It just feels right - I'll still use the card to pay .... but I want my cash baby in hand.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Unless I'm traveling and want cash for tipping valets, strippers, drivers, etc. I rarely carry anything over about $10 or $20 on me and I'm usually only carrying that in case I stop for ice cream at some roadside stand that likely doesn't accept credit/debit cards.

The only other time I always have cash is when I hire a crew to come trim back the trees in my yard every spring as they will almost always take a bit less for the job if I offer to pay all in cash rather than having them invoice me.


----------



## elom44

I almost never carry cash on me now, haven’t for a couple of years. The only places that I need cash for are the football (soccer) and my barber, both of which are cash only and occasional visits.


----------



## Moondancer

I always carry at least $80 on me at all times, including a few smaller bills.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Right now l'm delivering pizzas. Even though most of the tips are written on the credit/debit card receipt, at the end of our shift we get paid tips and mileage pay in cash. Most of the $$ l make is cash-more than the paycheck for the hourly wages. So it's backward for me. lnstead of going to the bank every week to get cash, l go to put cash in my checking account.


----------



## that 1 guy

I always like to have $80 - $100 on me. I like to pay at restaurants with cash and it seems cash tips are appreciated more than credit card tips.


----------



## Mstrmusic

Only carry cash on the road.


----------



## blueoracle

I always carry some cash on me. Some places still don't take digital payments. Sometimes I also want to tip for good service without putting it on the bill.


----------



## Happy_Jake

I would not feel comfortable being without cash . A couple hundred ideally


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy08

As of now yes, 10 years from now maybe


----------



## Monocrom

Spoke on the phone with an old friend. Afterwards I remembered I was visiting him upstate (in New York) during 2003.... During the city's biggest and longest-lasting Blackout. Even back then, you had folks who didn't carry cash on them because it was too _inconvenient_ for them to do so. City was without power for days! Upstate NY, only a few hours. Businesses still operated. Older ones simply pulled out their manual cash registers from the back of the stores. Or, did transactions with pen and paper.

Even in upstate NY, you could still buy items that you needed. Even food. But it was made clear you better have cash on you. Those who carried none, were screwed! Couldn't even take money out of the banks ATMs. Many banks just remained closed as all of their systems were electronically controlled. About the only thing that made the situation better than the Blackout in 1977 was the lack of riots and looting. Folks remained surprisingly civil in 2003. But no one thought that anything like that could happen in the 21st Century. Well, it did. Could easily happen again. Could last even longer than last time.


----------



## Happy_Jake

Monocrom said:


> Spoke on the phone with an old friend. Afterwards I remembered I was visiting him upstate (in New York) during 2003.... During the city's biggest and longest-lasting Blackout. Even back then, you had folks who didn't carry cash on them because it was too _inconvenient_ for them to do so. City was without power for days! Upstate NY, only a few hours. Businesses still operated. Older ones simply pulled out their manual cash registers from the back of the stores. Or, did transactions with pen and paper.
> 
> Even in upstate NY, you could still buy items that you needed. Even food. But it was made clear you better have cash on you. Those who carried none, were screwed! Couldn't even take money out of the banks ATMs. Many banks just remained closed as all of their systems were electronically controlled. About the only thing that made the situation better than the Blackout in 1977 was the lack of riots and looting. Folks remained surprisingly civil in 2003. But no one thought that anything like that could happen in the 21st Century. Well, it did. Could easily happen again. Could last even longer than last time.


Point well taken

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Egsise

Emergencies happen so I have cash, it doesn't cost anything to have a few hundred in your wallet.


----------



## Davidka

Depends where you're at. Last visit to London I tried to spend the little cash I brought with me and every place I took out a note the cashier looked at me as if I am a scammer checking the bill for a long time (maybe cause he never saw one). On the other hand, here in the middle east where no one wants to pay taxes the cashier will look at you as if you're a pain in the a$$ if you draw a credit card.


----------



## Watchguy08

Cash will always be king. If you work a 9 to 5 that may not be too apparent but if you own a business you really see the value of cold cash


----------



## CaptainCustard

I used to be a real cash guy, never had less than AUD500 in my wallet.

But Australia is an early adaptor nation, and in Sydney CBD now fewer and fewer places even take cash. A lot of places no longer have a till or cashbox. 

Even “tap and go” credit cards are now out of favour, and you do most payments via a smartphone. Tap to get on a train, bus or ferry, tap to pay for coffee, tap to pay for lunch, tap to pay for beers in the bar, tap on the convenience store, tap in the restaurant. All on your phone. 

Of course when my phone goes flat I cannot get in or out of my office building, and I go hungry and thirsty. 


I dont like it, but have to move with the times.


----------



## mark.wilo13

I never have cash on me. I actually rarely need my wallet these days as I pay for most things using the phone (Apple Pay). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchintime

Agreed - just like a recent watch purchase - they were willing to give me $2250 off the watch if I paid cash, because they would have saved that much on reporting VAT and credit card fee's. Cash is still king in a lot of scenarios - imo


----------



## Jake31

Monocrom said:


> Spoke on the phone with an old friend. Afterwards I remembered I was visiting him upstate (in New York) during 2003.... During the city's biggest and longest-lasting Blackout. Even back then, you had folks who didn't carry cash on them because it was too _inconvenient_ for them to do so. City was without power for days! Upstate NY, only a few hours. Businesses still operated. Older ones simply pulled out their manual cash registers from the back of the stores. Or, did transactions with pen and paper.
> 
> Even in upstate NY, you could still buy items that you needed. Even food. But it was made clear you better have cash on you. Those who carried none, were screwed! Couldn't even take money out of the banks ATMs. Many banks just remained closed as all of their systems were electronically controlled. About the only thing that made the situation better than the Blackout in 1977 was the lack of riots and looting. Folks remained surprisingly civil in 2003. But no one thought that anything like that could happen in the 21st Century. Well, it did. Could easily happen again. Could last even longer than last time.


A major blackout is much more scary than a zombie apocalypse if you ask me (and also more likely to happen haha).

what you said is true tho, I never carry cash and I would seriously Fu... in that situation.


----------



## Jake31

Monocrom said:


> Spoke on the phone with an old friend. Afterwards I remembered I was visiting him upstate (in New York) during 2003.... During the city's biggest and longest-lasting Blackout. Even back then, you had folks who didn't carry cash on them because it was too _inconvenient_ for them to do so. City was without power for days! Upstate NY, only a few hours. Businesses still operated. Older ones simply pulled out their manual cash registers from the back of the stores. Or, did transactions with pen and paper.
> 
> Even in upstate NY, you could still buy items that you needed. Even food. But it was made clear you better have cash on you. Those who carried none, were screwed! Couldn't even take money out of the banks ATMs. Many banks just remained closed as all of their systems were electronically controlled. About the only thing that made the situation better than the Blackout in 1977 was the lack of riots and looting. Folks remained surprisingly civil in 2003. But no one thought that anything like that could happen in the 21st Century. Well, it did. Could easily happen again. Could last even longer than last time.


A major blackout is much more scary than a zombie apocalypse if you ask me (and also more likely to happen haha).

what you said is true tho, I never carry cash and I would seriously Fu... in that situation.


----------



## kenng012

At most like $20.


----------



## jefhihuabi

When buying a used car from a private party, there is nothing like whipping out a wad of $100 bills to make negotiating a quick process.


----------



## Squirrell

Interesting that whilst we were in China this year, we spent about $100 (RMB500) using cash and the rest (couple of thousand, yes it is cheap, and we know how to keep it that way) was via our phone. I am Australian, but regularly visit China so have a Chinese bank account, and more importantly, a Chinese phone number. That allows me to not only have a "WeChat" account, but more importantly a "WePay" account, and that, in China, as far as money is concerned, is King. The times we actually used cash, it was a hassle to get change, true! Everyone just scans their QR codes and payment is made.
So, as a result, we found bank branches were hard to find. The ubiquitous Cash Carry Security guys with their shot guns were no longer to be seen. No one carries a wallet, so there is no cash theft, not that there is any crime over there anyway. Safest place in the world for this Westerner! Imagine the benefits for the Government, with the black cash market virtually non existant. 
That got me thinking how such a system would work in Australia, and it wouldn't. The bloody internet would go down, and the whole country would come to a halt! 

Personally, I am self employed and love cash.


----------



## Squirrell

double post..


----------



## gmads

Interesting read on potential danger of cashless society:

https://reason.com/2019/07/02/hong-kong-protests-show-dangers-of-a-cashless-society/


----------



## Atom_99

Cash is king for getting deals done...but actual paper cash just isn’t that important anymore in vast majority of situations. Whenever I take money out of atm I usually waste it on random stuff at gas stations, etc.


----------



## slickman

I rarely ever carry cash. I use my credit card for everything if possible and always pay it off in full every month. Gotta get those points!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfslater98

Oh man, call me out for criminal tendencies if you want, but I do love the occasional shady, all cash deal in a poorly lit parking lot. "I got a picture of Ben Franklin that says that Stones ticket is mine." Lol


----------



## jfslater98

And my wallet is always packed accordingly


----------



## Monocrom

Massive Blackout in Manhattan, NY on Saturday. People trapped in the subways, trapped in elevators. Only people able to buy food or medicine or _anything _ were the ones who had cold hard cash on them (as the ATMs weren't working either). Thankfully, it didn't last for days.

When it comes to money, the Digital King is a pauper!


----------



## Watchbreath

It's fun these days watching younguns trying to give change.


----------



## watchRus

Watchbreath said:


> It's fun these days watching younguns trying to give change.


Businesses should forgo any coin change required of the customer if they paid in cash. Because they save ~3% the credit card company charges them for a card transaction. Coin change is the only thing I dread about a cash transaction.


----------



## gangrel

watchRus said:


> Businesses should forgo any coin change required of the customer if they paid in cash. Because they save ~3% the credit card company charges them for a card transaction. Coin change is the only thing I dread about a cash transaction.


This is presuming a large enough transaction...but when that's the norm, are cash transactions common? Figure...how many times in the last year, have you paid cash when the amount was > $50? I think it's a reasonable notion, but probably a narrow one.


----------



## gangrel

Going back to the OP, yes, I still carry cash for small purchases...quite often a quick breakfast or lunch. That'd probably cover, I dunno, 90% or so of my cash purchases over the last several years. BUT, that by itself gives the answer to the thread title: overall, NO. Cash is not king overall. It's not clear to me how relevant it still is, as it's still central for the less affluent, and that's a significant percentage.


----------



## nightman99

If I were starving to death someohow - I'd give my watch or any valuable effects for food - so bartering is king


----------



## dilloncarter

I rarely keep cash on me tbh. Of course, this tends to bite me in the ass when I need $5 cash for parking at some random place and they do not take another form of payment.


----------



## zcat1958

I'm from South Philly, and cash always gets it done. However, my pockets are rarely flush, I keep $300 available in my car in a "special place" . I figure it's enough to get me out of minor difficulties if need be.


----------



## letmein

Most of the time I pay for food/ groceries/ transport via my credit card - mainly to stack up the points.

Having said that, I do keep the equivalent of ~$80 on me. I'm not American so this may look low, but it is enough to get me out of a jam and not too much that I would lose sleep over it if I happen to lose it/ get mugged.


----------



## Monocrom

And now, there are parts of Brooklyn and Queens that have been without power for a couple of days. And at the time of posting this, *still* without it! For anyone curious as to why Manhattan was down for only hours in comparison, well; that's where the *$$$* lives, works, relaxes, plays, and runs their multi-million dollar businesses. So they get results in hours instead of days.... during a vicious heat-wave that hit NYC this past weekend.

So again, if you have cold hard cash on you; you're good! If not, you're screwed.


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Always 50-$100. If I'm out of town, quadruple it. 

Its saved my ass a few times...


----------



## LForward1

10$ cash, nothing else. My cell phone is always with me and I am using NFC


----------



## jz1094

i rarely have cash on me, even if I do I use my cc


----------



## jpoehler

Cash is always king! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverixk

Cash in your bank account is king. 

I carry a 100 bucks and have enough in my bank to fire on whatever I wanna buy.


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION

I have a feeling cash will always be king !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atom_99

Almost never have more than $20 in my wallet


----------



## Watchbreath

That becomes a major problem if interest rates go negative.


Maverixk said:


> Cash in your bank account is king.
> 
> I carry a 100 bucks and have enough in my bank to fire on whatever I wanna buy.


----------



## Ag Surfer

I’ll pull out $300 from the ATM about once every two month.


----------



## Maverixk

Watchbreath said:


> That becomes a major problem if interest rates go negative.


I guess I'm pretty lucky cause I dont stay in Japan, And what i'm looking at is the economy in my country is fairly stable, they will downgrade to 0 but not to a negative. 
They dont really wanna pay people to take loans. haha


----------



## Maverixk

Watchbreath said:


> That becomes a major problem if interest rates go negative.


I guess I'm pretty lucky cause I dont stay in Japan, And what i'm looking at is the economy in my country is fairly stable, they will downgrade to 0 but not to a negative. 
They dont really wanna pay people to take loans. haha


----------



## nand

Cash is and will always be king.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

DON said:


> In the digital age. Do you still carry cash?
> 
> I always have cash on me. On average $30.00 for when cash is needed
> 
> DON


You did it right!


----------



## TickTopia

It depends on what I'm doing. I generally have a small amount on hand and pay for everything else with my cards.


----------



## heavyweather

Lots of restaurants at NY (before the shutdown obviously) gave discounts for cash payment, which is great. I prefer cash at a bar because I hate leaving my card, having to close out, etc etc. I get paid in cash for some jobs which is nice. I'm always baffled by people who deposit cash and create a paper trail... what Uncle Sam don't know won't hurt'im.


----------



## lvt

heavyweather said:


> Lots of restaurants at NY (before the shutdown obviously) gave discounts for cash payment, which is great. I prefer cash at a bar because I hate leaving my card, having to close out, etc etc. I get paid in cash for some jobs which is nice. I'm always baffled by people who deposit cash and create a paper trail... what Uncle Sam don't know won't hurt'im.


Same here, you could get 5~10% discount if you pay in cash, not only restaurants but almost everything.


----------



## mikemark

Interesting. Your question made me realize that I consider money in the bank as cash even though it’s technically not cash.

But when I hear “cash is king” it just means liquid capital to me. Not necessarily the paper form.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboyjack

Credit has its place.... but cash will ALWAYS be the King!


----------



## 92mk2

I can say being deployed I always carry local currency (kuwaiti dinar) and usd. I can say what's interesting that when I was back home in Texas I tried to go to a local boa and trade in kwd for usd and the bank never seen that currency. Mind you that currency has a 3.38usd to 1kwd ratio so I was stuck with it. No worries as it held more value. But I would say cash does stay in the forefront of everything from discounts to convenience. It's all good using a swipe but once those systems go down your up a creek without a paddle. So if traveling I'll carry a good amount of various currency types and exchange as needed.


----------



## razz339

reward credit cards are killing cash. I have no incentive to pay with that over a card, unless I can get a "cash discount". Venmo also is the new walking around money.

that being said, I always carry some on me, but long term the total amount of transactions settled with cash will continue to decline.

edit:
I also carry a morgan silver dollar in my wallet. I usually use it as a tip, but I do like the ability to offer that as a part of a negotiation to possibly sway a deal in my favor.


----------



## cowboyjack

I used to travel in a lot of remote areas in Mexico and Latin America where cash, local currency, was, and still is, the ONLY option, no matter how expensive the bill is. And you need multiple denominations and small bills because they don’t have enough cash on hand to make change.


----------



## Tekkamaki

Yep during construction projects... The best workers always give a break if you pay cash...


----------



## texwatch

No, I find that cash inflates my wallet and makes it uncomfortable. I also can't stand dealing with change. There are weeks that a single dollar doesn't make it into my wallet.


----------



## Tsee

I would say that the importance of carrying cash has diminished over the last few years but it still comes in handy to have a few small bills on hand. I usually carry a few 5s and 20s to cover parking, valet, and other small misc things like that.


----------



## slippinjimmy

I wonder is age has anything to do with peoples view of cash? Mid 40s and I ever leave home without it...

All tips should be in cash, even if the bill is paid by CC. If you ever worked for tips u know.
Discounts from contractors, mechanics rarely come from anything but paying cash.
A folded $20 or $50 can get you into all kinds of places, better seats and less waiting...

And forget about the NWO, cashless society and consumer enslavement...maybe I am just living in the 1950s or something.


----------



## kip595

Especially when living in England; but as a rule I always carry cash with me. At least $100 USD/100 Euro/100 GBP. If a foreign country not accounted for by those, around 200 USD of whatever the local currency is, at least half in small denominations. The exceptions are when going into areas known for muggings, where I still carry cash, but usually not over $50.


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz

This is a topic i always bring up. I feel like im from the olden era because of how much i Despise this new age of all digital everything. I mostly always try & do everything with cash. Unfortunately im one of very few so it leaves me in a position of me having to use a digital form of payment in some way. I always say “man when i was growing up, cash was always king”. Times have changed & i still can’t adapt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuzushi

i prefer to spend with cash because it's a physical representation of how much I'm spending. Counting out 500 in cash feels different than spending 500 with a credit card. At least to me.


----------



## DON

Boy this topic went 6 pages.

Buying my Starbucks with cash. I really don't pay much attention to the price. However. Due to more points. I've added money to my old card and noticed it adding up at the end of the month on the statement.

Cash is out of sight out of mind

Need to reign in that coffee habit

DON


----------



## JD10

I think so. I always have at least $40 or so. Maybe a little more around Girl Scout cookie season and other school candy and fundraisers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan360

cash is anonymous


----------



## lvt

dan360 said:


> cash is anonymous


Drug cartels always use cash for their transactions, but they are unable to remain anonymous despite all the efforts.


----------



## swissra

It sure is if you‘re old school and want to be 100% safe.


----------



## Noelandry

I honestly wish I carried cash more often, it just seems to disappear!


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Got about $20 cash with me all the time.


----------



## jlbr1

Always carry cash on you. The digital world is very vulnerable now a days. If someone gets a hold of your card while on vacation then you're stuck there for a while. I usually have 300-400 cash on me just in case of an emergency. Also keep some cash at home in a safe, just in case crap hits the fan. With everything going on today, you don't know what may happen tomorrow.


----------



## brianinCA

I pay with credit card whenever possible. Makes it easier to track your purchases and you get cashback/points. For small mom and pop restaurants I like to pay and tip in cash to help them save on the credit card fees.


----------



## razz339

brianinCA said:


> I pay with credit card whenever possible. Makes it easier to track your purchases and you get cashback/points. For small mom and pop restaurants I like to pay and tip in cash to help them save on the credit card fees.


Yes, exactly. And they get paid right there. They don't have to wait 30 days for the bank to transfer the money to their account.


----------



## watchRus

brianinCA said:


> I pay with credit card whenever possible. Makes it easier to track your purchases and you get cashback/points. For small mom and pop restaurants I like to pay and tip in cash to help them save on the credit card fees.


The problem with this is that tips are shared among not just the waiter, but servers (who might be different from waiters), bar attendant, etc.


----------



## drlagares

Cash is always good...If someone is in need for a $1 what you going to venmo them? lol


----------



## Tony A.H

of course Cash is King.
unfortunately we all are going to become Cashless societies in the near future... this way they'll have a total control on every penny we spend.


----------



## Watchbreath

Tony A.H said:


> of course Cast is King.
> unfortunately we all are going to become Cashless societies in the near future... this way they'll have a total control on every penny we spend.


 Yep, if you want your daily SOMA.


----------



## markfoto40

Noelandry said:


> I honestly wish I carried cash more often, it just seems to disappear!


If you pay with cash, you'll spend less, as you'll see it leave your wallet. Seems like paying with cards is easier and you realize later how much has evaporated... lol


----------



## Disciple418

It’ll be done with soon


----------



## SolarPower

Tony A.H said:


> of course Cast is King.
> unfortunately we all are going to become Cashless societies in the near future... this way they'll have a total control on every penny we spend.


Unless we go DeFi


----------



## Tony Z

Usually have just under $200 on me at all times and I rotate between my Amex card or cash, but no card that has a balance.


----------



## one onety-one

Disciple418 said:


> It'll be done with soon


I've been hearing this since 1996. What is "soon" - days, months, years, decades...?


----------



## Jim Addy

Just a small amount. 
< $50. 

Some bars are still cash only. 

Jim


----------



## jkim23

I usually carry $300. I almost never use it, but it's good in case of an emergency like if my car gets towed.


----------



## mbsquared

Always. Since I switched to a front pocket wallet and money clip combo I always have some cash on hand. You just never know…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BA1970

In God we trust. All others pay cash.


----------



## Tony Z

mbsquared said:


> Always. Since I switched to a front pocket wallet and money clip combo I always have some cash on hand. You just never know&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, front pocket much more comfortable.


----------



## fransiscus

I prefer credit card, tap and go. Less hassle.

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## one onety-one

Cash, grass, or sapphire glass.
No one rides for free.


----------



## luxurywatchguy7

DON said:


> In the digital age. Do you still carry cash?
> 
> I always have cash on me. On average $30.00 for when cash is needed
> 
> DON


Yes always


----------



## jcp123

I don’t carry cash much, and I never know why. When I have cash, it not only feels luxurious, it hurts me to hand it out. There’s a visceral nature to cash which I love.

I do think that there’s a less-traceable nature to cash which has made it into something of an icon. You don’t buy 100 keys of coke or a bunch of full-auto AKs on a card, after all.

When I was trucking, my company would pay for an über to give you a lift to a hotel if your truck was to be held for service overnight. Granted, the drivers would accept these fares in exchange for knowing it was impossible for me, the rider, to post a negative review, but I always felt like an ass if I didn’t have some paper to pass along to them. My drivers were always pretty dang good.

Cash these days is the playboy’s way to get who he is across; but it’s also still versatile, fast, low-tech, and effective. Long live cash. It’s still king.


----------



## Tony Z

I ain’t a playboy, I just don’t like plastic! I have given up holding up checkout lines while I write a check, but dammit, sometimes it takes longer for the clerk to figure out how to give out change!


----------



## Eilif2k

On a day to day basis, I don't use cash. I do find cash incredibly good when haggling though. There is something special about seing the money in front of you. Some of the best deals I've made, I have made with whipping out a stack of cash...!


----------



## clbryant1981

I don’t think it is as powerful as in days passed. We are looking for a new house in our area, paying cash, and we have lost out on 3 beautiful homes. 2 times we got called back that the financing from another purchaser fell through. Same with a car. Wife wanted a new traverse, priority went to those financing instead of paying cash. I refuse to finance a car unless I have no choice, especially not just to get some one to sell me a car!


----------



## Tony Z

clbryant1981 said:


> I don't think it is as powerful as in days passed. We are looking for a new house in our area, paying cash, and we have lost out on 3 beautiful homes. 2 times we got called back that the financing from another purchaser fell through. Same with a car. Wife wanted a new traverse, priority went to those financing instead of paying cash. I refuse to finance a car unless I have no choice, especially not just to get some one to sell me a car!


At the moment, I'm nearly ready to close on some real estate, and a cash purchase. I thought I could get a preferential price but not needing financing, but the realtor said virtually anyone can get financed, and those having to finance generally buy at a higher price.

Our country is upside down!


----------



## limnoman

I was recently asked by my bank if I ever pay for something using cash. I haven’t for several years.


LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## AaronW123

Cash all the way


----------



## ZeroReverse

I cash and use it 95% of the time.


----------



## Tony Z

I try to use cash as much as possible. Next is my Amex card (paid in full each month). Finally, when I decide to spread my curmudgeonly wings, I write a check! 

Funny how many cannot figure out how to make change for cash and even funnier, are the number that do not know how to accept a check?


----------



## toddies68

I've always brought wads of cash to buy vehicles, however when I did that for my second watch purchase the guy looked at me like I was some kind of mafioso. Had to go to his bank, they verified it was real and traded it for a cashiers check. It all felt weird and uncomfortable to me. So now I just do paypal or wire transfer (at least for watches).


----------



## vmgotit

I still carry cash, around $100. Also, carry a 24k Gold bar with me, just in case! I use my “Old Timer” pocket knife to carve off shavings on the Gold bar to pay for things! Vance.


----------



## maubach

I prefer bullions


----------



## rr82

DON said:


> In the digital age. Do you still carry cash?
> 
> I always have cash on me. On average $30.00 for when cash is needed
> 
> DON


For sure. At least a couple hundred bucks is important to carry around. Cash is safe and always accepted.


----------



## bielwatches

They just keep printing money... Gold, Silver, Crypto and assets are where its at.


----------



## alex_b

Tony Z said:


> Funny how many cannot figure out how to make change for cash and even funnier, are the number that do not know how to accept a check?


I don't think I've used a cheque in the UK in the seven years since I moved back from the US. I haven't used a cheque in a retail environment ever. I don't think UK banks even issue chequebooks any more (mine doesn't). Online payments are free and practically instant so there's no use case here.



rr82 said:


> For sure. At least a couple hundred bucks is important to carry around. Cash is safe and always accepted.


Many of the lunch and coffee places round here (London,UK) have stopped taking cash completely. This was happening pre-pandemic (e.g. my local beer store) but accelerated over the last year or so. Contactless card payments cost less than the cash handling fees at the bank, it's much quicker and there is much less risk of loss.


----------



## kg19989

This thread = TLDR so I’ll just say cash is becoming useless. I realized this a few years ago when I tried to use cash buy a Yachtmaster from my AD and he wouldn’t take it. Now I use my phone for the vending machine at work….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olske59

I always have a bit of cash on hand - you never know when an EMP weapon will fry all the ATMs or some hacker group will shut down the banking system. Too many small businesses don't want cards for small purchases, either.


----------



## c3p0

I went to a pizzeria the other day. They asked, "cash or credit"? I said, "what do you prefer?" "Well", he said, "with cash you pay less". Guess what I've been paying with ever since.


----------



## watchRus

c3p0 said:


> I went to a pizzeria the other day. They asked, "cash or credit"? I said, "what do you prefer?" "Well", he said, "with cash you pay less". Guess what I've been paying with ever since.


Ever since? It has only been one day. 

But how much did you pay less?


----------



## Grasshopperglock

I don't carry bank cards. Don't have a single credit card. My credit score is 'O'. I'm known as a credit ghost. If I can't buy something outright. I don't buy it. 

Besides monthly bills. Like the mortgage, car insurance, food, and fuel. I have no debt. I owe nobody. I carry only cash and that's only when I'm going to buy something. Otherwise, I don't carry money. Only my daily carry. Online purchases go through the wife's bank card. I have a bank account but I only use it for a CD. For which I use occasionally as credit. I borrow from myself. I pay myself back and the bank charges me 3% for the service. I'm my own finance company. 

So, no cell phone, no cards, and only cash. Driving a car that's had the modem disconnected. Only the tire pressure sensors leak info. Otherwise, my car is dark.


----------



## c3p0

watchRus said:


> Ever since? It has only been one day.
> 
> But how much did you pay less?


The other day can mean several days ago. But, in truth, I've only been back once. Both times, the discount is about $4 for a large pie.


----------



## Mediocre

Grasshopperglock said:


> I don't carry bank cards. Don't have a single credit card. My credit score is 'O'. I'm known as a credit ghost. If I can't buy something outright. I don't buy it.
> 
> Besides monthly bills. Like the mortgage, car insurance, food, and fuel. I have no debt. I owe nobody. I carry only cash and that's only when I'm going to buy something. Otherwise, I don't carry money. Only my daily carry. Online purchases go through the wife's bank card. I have a bank account but I only use it for a CD. For which I use occasionally as credit. I borrow from myself. I pay myself back and the bank charges me 3% for the service. I'm my own finance company.
> 
> So, no cell phone, no cards, and only cash. Driving a car that's had the modem disconnected. Only the tire pressure sensors leak info. Otherwise, my car is dark.


If you have a mortgage, you are not a credit ghost. Your credit report would at least reflect your mortgage and payment history


----------



## Mediocre

My grandfather taught me to always carry cash, and it has served me well many times. Computer down, cannot swipe a card? I have cash. 

I also pay cash at locations that charge more if you use a card.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Mediocre said:


> If you have a mortgage, you are not a credit ghost. Your credit report would at least reflect your mortgage and payment history


My name isn't on the mortgage or the bills. I hand the wife cash. She signed the mortgage before we married. This house is 100% hers. I just pay for it. I have no listed assets. I'm the silent financial backer. Listed in her living will. 

So no. My name isn't recorded. Nothing gets reported to my score. Going on 25 years of being a credit ghost. 15 years of providing for this household. 14 years without a cellphone. 

Cash Only.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Oh...forgot to add. 

These houses on this street rent for $750 to $950. There all the same size. Built in 1984. On average, I'd say $800 in rent to live here. 

Our mortgage is $393. At any time I desire. I can pay off the rest of the lien. Again, in cash. Other options include outright buying another house. But at $400 a month. A person could make that working at McDonald's. There's no reason to pay it off. 

Next year, the surrounding houses will have their rent raised. People will looking at $950-$1050 to live here.


----------



## GrouchoM

No offense, Grasshopperglock, but you kinda make me nervous. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Aside from what others have mentioned, when I tip for service, I use cash. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grasshopperglock

GrouchoM said:


> No offense, Grasshopperglock, but you kinda make me nervous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I shouldn't. Actually I live life as if it was 1985. 

From my view. You're creepy. I can go to a Thanksgiving get together and be the only soul with no connection to the matrix. I mention I have no cellphone and everyone that does. Will bury their face in a phone like their uploading something. Electronic zombie...

Try freeing yourself from what you consider reality. That phone is an addiction. It controls more of your life then you think.


----------



## GrouchoM

I graduated undergrad in 1985. I agree on the smart(?) device addiction issue but the hiding from any credit report? "Using" your wife so you can avoid signing the mortgage but she has to? In 1985, I wanted to establish a good credit score. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Catatafish said:


> About the only place I can think of that still necessitates cash is the strip club or drug deals and since I do neither *anymore* I don't carry cash. When I make a lunch run and pick something up for a co-worker they try to give me cash and I generally refuse it and tell them they can pick up the next check.


key word


----------



## Pongster

I dont carry cash to the chagrin of my wife


----------



## watchRus

c3p0 said:


> The other day can mean several days ago. But, in truth, I've only been back once. Both times, the discount is about $4 for a large pie.


That is a hefty discount. In cities, you can expect to pay on average about $30 to $40 for a large pie. In suburbs, it is usually half that. I personally wouldn't ask for cash unless the high risk threat of cancellation, return, or non-payment is hanging over the transaction, or if I didn't want to pay taxes. With card payments, it is easier to keep track of transactions, especially if your employee is at the cash register. So, I am curious behind the discount the pizza shop gives for cash.


GrouchoM said:


> Aside from what others have mentioned, when I tip for service, I use cash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


The problem with this is that tip is sometimes spread between many employees. In some restaurants, the server merely takes your order.


----------



## GrouchoM

watchRus said:


> That is a hefty discount. In cities, you can expect to pay on average about $30 to $40 for a large pie. In suburbs, it is usually half that. I personally wouldn't ask for cash unless the high risk threat of cancellation, return, or non-payment is hanging over the transaction, or if I didn't want to pay taxes. With card payments, it is easier to keep track of transactions, especially if your employee is at the cash register. So, I am curious behind the discount the pizza shop gives for cash.
> 
> The problem with this is that tip is sometimes spread between many employees. In some restaurants, the server merely takes your order.


I'm familiar with the places I go and how the tips are distributed. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower

Yes, when you buy a house or land.


----------



## troye219

I only keep cash to pay the trades that work on my property


----------



## xj40

Over the past 3 years, I have used 95% of electronic money.
It is very convenient !
But very expensive! )))))
I live in Russia and we have a significant difference between a credit card and debit card. Basically, everyone uses debit cards. Credit cards for large purchases when there is no personal money.
And over these 3 years I have noticed that my spending has increased. I do not like this.
And I created two livehacks for my budget.
First. I started using a CREDIT card. I have is a grace period for debt repayment. And every month I pay the debt without %. The use of CREDIT funds subconsciously restrains me from unnecessary rash spending.
Second. Every evening I "cut" money)))
I round up the amount from the main account. And I transfer the "excess money" to a my savings fund.
For example. In the evening on the account the amount $ .... 314
I "cut" 4 bucks to 310.
If the evening on the my account $ .... 318 - I "cut" 3 to $ ........ 315. Sometimes, if I'm in a good mood, I can cut to $ ........ 300 or $ ..... 350 dollars. Usually this "cut" is no more than 50 dollars.
Tipping yourself! Because I am well done and cool dude))))
In this way, last year, I collect about 3 thousand.
My friends were jealous of such a bonus at the end of the year, but this year no one did so))))


----------



## wpbmike

Cash is trash.

I have a 12-month jumbo CD at .85%.
The credit union is now paying only .7% for new jumbos.


----------



## Tony Z

wpbmike said:


> Cash is trash.
> 
> I have a 12-month jumbo CD at .85%.
> The credit union is now paying only .7% for new jumbos.


Forgo cash in the bank, except enough for an emergency. Instead, put your money into bank stocks, particularly smaller, regional, listed bank holding companies.


----------



## Watchbreath

wpbmike said:


> Cash is trash.
> 
> I have a 12-month jumbo CD at .85%.
> The credit union is now paying only .7% for new jumbos.


How old are you?


----------



## TgeekB

I carry around a few bucks, that’s it. No need anymore. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wpbmike

Watchbreath said:


> How old are you?


Not looking for a target-date asset allocation tip from an Internet stranger.


----------



## PointNtime

I usually carry 25-50 bucks and use cash a handful of times a year. I can’t stand when I do use cash and have to deal with a handful of change.


----------



## GrouchoM

PointNtime said:


> I usually carry 25-50 bucks and use cash a handful of times a year. I can’t stand when I do use cash and have to deal with a handful of change.


Do you mean 25-50 = -25....debt?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## PointNtime

GrouchoM said:


> Do you mean 25-50 = -25....debt?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Haha 25 to 50 bucks


----------



## Tony Z

Since this thread began, and my opinion stated in earlier posts, I’ve been paying attention to my paying habits. Though I carry cash (probably $150 to $300 at any given time), I primarily use my American Express card. I believe my cash-carrying is inherited from dear old, departed (2004) dad. His wallet would make George Costanzo’s look slim!

Will I change my cash habit? At 69, I’m past changing habits. Plus those twenty something chickadees at checkout counters are impressed when I toss out a honeybee to pay the tab, with me equally impressed as they run out of fingers and toes as they count out change!


----------



## Spirit’dWatcher

Monocrom said:


> Absolutely cash is still King! I've seen this numerous times: Guy or well-dressed woman orders lunch at the local pizza place. Something like less than $5 for a slice and small soda. Pulls out a credit card. Guy behind the counter has to point out the obvious. Customer ends up looking like an absolute moron. Quite frankly, rightly so.
> 
> Went to a car dealership over a decade ago. Paid for my new ride. Had to get a loan. But put down a huge down payment to get very small monthly payments. Over half the cost of the car. All in cash. Dealership had no problem with that. Three dumb friends, two of whom I no longer speak to, insisted that no legit car dealership would accept cash as a payment. Boy were they wrong as Hell!
> 
> And what are you going to do during an Emergency? Granted, 9/11 doesn't happen everyday. But localized emergencies do. If things get desperate, your C.C. or debit card is worthless. Need to get home? Better pull out a 50 or 100 Bill as bribe money on top of the fare if you want that cabbie to help you out. Even a localized Blackout. Yeah, good luck using your C.C. or debit card then. Oh! You need to buy medicine or food for your child? Guess you should have carried some cash after all.
> 
> Yeah, I could have sugar-coated it. Not been so blunt. But honestly, if you're a grown adult and you don't carry ANY cash with you on a daily basis; sorry, but you need to stop acting like a frickin' brainless idiot. You really do.


Agree with you there when things go pear shaped - out here had earthquakes quite some years back - since then pretty much all the locals carry or keep cash as watch the chaos when electricity is lost. Most of us now still keep our cars well fueled too in case of emergency


----------



## Roningrad

Always will be the king.

I'm pretty old school but I only carry sufficient cash for my daily needs and the usual "inserts" on the wallet pockets for cash contingency concerns. When buying usual stuff, cards are pretty convenient to use.


----------



## watchlooker101

Much to my parents' chagrin, I rarely carry cash on me. However, in recent times I've become more cognizant of the impact of credit card processing fees on local small businesses, and when I can I will try to pay with cash or check at these places. Sometimes they give a "cash discount" that seems to defeat the purpose, but they seem to appreciate the gesture.


----------

